# Most Effective Supplements



## dashaun95 (Nov 1, 2011)

What do you think are the most effective or best supplements to take battling dp/dr?


----------



## Jsx1995 (May 7, 2012)

Im taking nutricalm(stress killer) and b12 vitamin helps alot too.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

DHEA, Fish Oil, 5-HTP and Dopa Mucuna are the 4 supplements _I can't live without_.

Also good:
Vitamin D
B-12 (methylcobalamin)
Alpha Brain
Daily multivitamin
L-Tyrosine
Melatonin if you have sleep problems
Bach's Rescue Remedy if you're having a panic attack, but using CBT is better

I'm considering taking oxiracetam now. I think it's a very exciting supplement, and as somebody entering the workforce, I want to be the best I possibly can be


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fish oil, Phosphatidylserine, b vitamins, and insitol for intrusive/existenstial thoughts.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

DMAE helps me sometimes.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

These are the best in my opinion

Aniracetam & Alpha GPC - Used together

DMAE
Sharp Thought - DHA infused Phosphatidylserine
Coenzyme B Complex
Any USP Certified Fish Oil

I also like

Vitamin D
L-theanine
Inositol
Rhodiola Rosea
Mucuna Pruriens


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool, I haven't tried a few of the things on your list Tommygunz, and I think I'll try them out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Soul Seeker said:


> DHEA, Fish Oil, 5-HTP and Dopa Mucuna are the 4 supplements _I can't live without_.
> 
> Also good:
> Vitamin D
> ...


IS DHEA AND 5-HTP SAFE????? anad alpha rbain too


----------

